# Where to buy covers in Canada?



## nufa (Jul 29, 2009)

Has anyone in Canada bought a cover for their Kindle? Just wondering if you can go to the amazon.com site and get it or if you have to stick to the limited selection they have at amazon.ca

Thanks


----------



## kindict (Feb 7, 2010)

From threads on Amazon, it appears that the Kindle covers sold by Amazon are popular, but there is a $20.00 shipping fee to Canada, which makes the case (at $60) worth 1/4 of the device itself!  There are plenty of decent cases available via eBay - most in the $10-$20 range (including shipping) are pseudo leather or neoprene.  Cases in the $40+ range are usually leather.  I think some people on KindleBoards prefer to knit their own!

Are you looking for a carrying case or a protector?


----------



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm in Canada, and I found plenty of covers on eBay.ca.  That's where I got mine, and I'm happy with it.

Happy Kindling!

Evelynne


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

I also bought mine from Ebay, for a total of about 20 dollars with shipping.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We also ship to Canada


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I've ordered from Oberon and medge and had excellent service and shipping costs from both.  Would highly recommend either company.  I order a LOT of stuff from the US b/c I refuse to be limited by skimpy Canadian selections   and have little trouble.  I will refuse to order from companies that have really ridiculous upcharges for Canadian shipping though...so you always have to check.  I realize it's a hassle to ship out of country but they WILL increase their business base a lot.  I rarely have to pay border fees either.  shhh...it's kind of a hit and miss thing with those dudes...not sure what makes them pick certain packages to pull out and charge duty but oh well ...


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Oberon ships to Canada.  My cover arrived promptly and in good shape.  Expect to pay closer to a hundred for it once you add in shipping, customs fees plus the extra brokerage handling fees on top of the taxes ($5) that you may have to pay.  I have not found anything I like better.  My Amazon cover caused rebooting/ battery issues.  The leather feel didn't come close to matching the Oberon.  Only thing is, it leaves me lusting for other designs and colors and that is hard to justify when you factor in the "real" cost.  Planning to buy a couple Kindles as gifts but have to budget for these covers to make the gift extra special.  

The new Oberon sleeves don't have the same appeal for me.  Whether it is the "streamlined" design, or the missing "book factor" these covers give I don't know.  I would however, like an Oberon sleeve for my iPad.


----------

